# Ping findet eigene Karte nicht, aber alle anderen!



## Der O (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
also meine Netzwerkkarte in diesem PC hier, findet sich über ping (192.168.0.2) nicht, jedoch werden alle anderen PCs im N etz angepingt!

Das lustige ist noch, das dieser PC hier (der ja seine Karte nicht findet) über diese Karte via Netzwerk ins Internet geht (DSL)...

Wie geht denn sowas?


Wieso findet der seine eigene karte nicht?


Verzweiflung!


Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobias K. (9. Dezember 2003)

moin


Ich kann dir nicht sagen warum es so ist, aber ich kann mich auch nicht selbst anpingen!
Vielleicht ist der Grund dafür der selbe warum man sich nciht selbst anrufen kann?!

Aber warum willst dich den unbedingt selbst anpingen


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Der O (9. Dezember 2003)

*nun*

ich wollte damit testen, ob die Karte richtig läuft, weil ich leider auch nicht auf die Freigaben der anderen Pcs zugreifen kann, das Internet aber komischerweise richtig .

Hast du evtl. einen Tipp, an was es liegen könnte, dass ich in der Netzwerkumgebung rein gar keinen Pc angezeigt bekomme?


Gruß


----------



## Tobias K. (9. Dezember 2003)

moin


Sind alle Rechner in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe?!
Sonst müsstest du mal schreiben was das für Rechner (speziell welches BTS) sind.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Der O (9. Dezember 2003)

*ha!*

Das glaubt man kaum:

Jetzt habe ich mal statt meiner Lan Karte meinen Oboard Lan verwendet, und schon läuft auch das Netzwerk ohne Probleme! 

Komisch nur, dass es bis gestern mit der karte ging....:-/

naja, danke für deine Hilfe jedenfalls


----------



## Lord-Lance (9. Dezember 2003)

PIng auf die eigene Karte machst du mit 

ping 127.0.0.1 oder ping localhost

Dies müsste eigentlich funktionieren.

Wenn du zum Beispiel mit W2K arbeitest. Kannst du auch unter "Start" \ "Ausführen" den Rechnername eingeben und das Laufwerk auf welches du zugreifen willst. z.B.
\\2tercomputer\c$

Dies funktioniert allerdings nur, wenn du Administrator bist.


----------

